# Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert



## Backfisch579 (15. Juni 2016)

*Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Guten Tag,
ich habe gerade echt nervige Probleme mit meinem 1und1 DSL Anschluss. Aber der Reihe nach:
Anfang dieses Jahres wurde angekündigt, dass hier die Telekom ausbaut und bis November 100Mbit verfügbar sind, kurz darauf begannen auch schon die ersten Probleme mit dem Anschluss, wie z.B. dass wir umgeklemmt wurden und so nur noch 2Mbit hatten für zwei Monate. Daraufhin habe ich bei der 1und1 Störungshotline angerufen, woraus sich ergeben hat, dass wir anscheinend auf einen Telekomverteiler geklemmt wurden, welcher aber 2km entfernt ist. Der nette Mann am Telefon versicherte mir, dass alles wieder zurückgeklemmt würde. Nach einem dreitägigem Netzausfall waren wir dann auch wieder am alten Verteiler welcher immer 8-10mbit geliefert hat, allerdings beträgt die maximale DSLAM Bandbreite nun nur 2Mbit, obwohl die Fritzbox laut eigenen Angaben mit 10Mbit syncen könnte. Daraufhin habe ich zweimal angerufen, woraufhin mir erzählt wurde, dass einerseits nie mehr als 4Mbit Möglich gewesen wären und sie, damit der Tcom Techniker vorbeischaut, eine Störungsmeldung mit Drosselung herausgegeben haben. Dies könnte man aber leider nicht Rückgängig machen, da wir aufgrund der 100Mbit welche 1 Jahr Tcom exklusiv sind schon gekündigt haben. Nochmal angerufen, dann wurde mir erzählt, dass sie 3 Monate warten müssten um es wieder umzustellen, von mangelnder Bandbreite am DSLAM war hier keine Rede. Anschließend habe ich nochmal mein Spektrum auf Twitter gepostet, worauf mich jemand anrief und wieder behauptete, dass nicht mehr Bandbreite am DSLAM verfügbar sei. Laut diversen Threads im Computerbase Forum scheint dieses Verhalten leider gängige Praxis bei 1und1 zu sein, also wollte ich mich mal an euch wenden, damit wir nicht bis Oktober (da läuft der Vertrag aus) mit 2Mbit vor uns hin vegitieren müssen, immerhin sind wir ein 4 Personen Haushalt mit 2 PC's an denen Regelmäßig Spieleupdates geladen werden oder auch Online gespielt wird, was bei 2Mbit natürlich unmöglich ist sobald mehr als 4 Geräte Online sind. 

Als Lösung hätte ich jetzt gesehen, anzurufen und einfach meine 16Mbit am DSLAM unter der Androhung einer Kündigung mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht durchzusetzen. Allerdings weiß ich dann nicht, ob die Fritzbox dann eingesammelt wird, da wir nämlich nicht die Standardfritzbox haben, sondern eine die 5€ extra im Monat kostet (7490) und ich nicht umbedingt den Telekomrouter nutzen möchte, da mir die Fritzbox nach ablauf des Vertrags gehört. Kommt da ein Mitarbeiter und sammelt die ein oder muss ich die zurückschicken? Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht, ob man einfach so kündigen kann, auch wenn 2Mbit nur ein achtel der Vertraglichen Bandbreite ist, man liest ja immer wieder von dem "Sonderkündigungsrecht", allerdings habe ich noch nichts Handfestes dazu gefunden. 

Für eure Ratschläge wär ich sehr dankbar, 
MfG

PS: Im Anhang findet ihr nochmal detallierte Daten von der Fritzbox.


----------



## Bennz (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

du müsstest ja einen Vertrag mit 1&1 haben für den du ja Zahlst, darin steht zum Beispiel "bis zu 6000er dsl" du wirst aber auf eine 2mbit Leitung begrenzt was ein "bis zu...." nicht möglich macht und ein Vertragsbruch seitens 1&1 ist.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Die C't hat doch so eine Abteilung "Vorsicht Kunde!". Evtl. können die dir weiterhelfen, da sie solche Berichte auch öffendlich machen und den Firmen besser auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Besteht überhaupt kein Grund den auf 2M zu lassen . Genug Luft nach oben da. Wenn es mit Stabilität Sicherheit begründet ist sollen die 6M Profil einstellen , dann ist Immernoch genug Luft da


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mayday1980 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Ich hatte bei 1&1 genau das gleiche. Im Nov 2015 hatte ich eine  Störung gemeldet. Durch das Beheben der Störung wurde meine Leitung (6.000er) auf ein 2000er Profil fixiert. Es währe mehr nicht möglich. Komischweise gingen die 3 Jahre vorher ca. 5.500 ohne Probleme.
Bei mir schien es auch mit dem Netzausbau zutun zu haben. Hatte im Juli 2015 das Angebot von 1&1 bekommen mich vormerken zulassen, sobald der Ausbau durch ist. Dieser sollte im Nov 2015 fertig sein. Das war er laut der Ausbaukarte der T-Com auch.
Mich konnte man aber erst im März 2016 umschalten.
Seit dem hab ich eine VDSL 50 Leitung wo meist 52000-54000 von ankommen. Laut Fritzbox sind sogar 109000 möglich.


----------



## Backfisch579 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Es hat sich jetzt was neues ergeben, gestern wurde mir die SMS zugesendet, dass mein Anschluss entstört sei und ich ihn wieder in vollem Umfang nutzen könnte. Leider wurde immer noch nicht die 2k beschränkung entfernt  Heute gibt es dann einen bösen Anruf, so ein Saftladen! Mal schauen was sich heute so ergibt, Sync ist ja schon seid 20 Tagen ohne Abbrüche. Als ich angerufen hatte wo ich die Fritzbox neu gestartet hatte, wurde mir nämlich auch versichert dass dies nicht an meinem Neustart lag sondern an der instabilen Leitung, lächerlich was die für ausreden finden.


----------



## JoinRise (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



Backfisch579 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich habe gerade echt nervige Probleme mit meinem 1und1 DSL Anschluss. Aber der Reihe nach:
> Anfang dieses Jahres wurde angekündigt, dass hier die Telekom ausbaut und bis November 100Mbit verfügbar sind, kurz darauf begannen auch schon die ersten Probleme mit dem Anschluss, wie z.B. dass wir umgeklemmt wurden und so nur noch 2Mbit hatten für zwei Monate. Daraufhin habe ich bei der 1und1 Störungshotline angerufen, woraus sich ergeben hat, dass wir anscheinend auf einen Telekomverteiler geklemmt wurden, welcher aber 2km entfernt ist. Der nette Mann am Telefon versicherte mir, dass alles wieder zurückgeklemmt würde. Nach einem dreitägigem Netzausfall waren wir dann auch wieder am alten Verteiler welcher immer 8-10mbit geliefert hat, allerdings beträgt die maximale DSLAM Bandbreite nun nur 2Mbit, obwohl die Fritzbox laut eigenen Angaben mit 10Mbit syncen könnte. Daraufhin habe ich zweimal angerufen, woraufhin mir erzählt wurde, dass einerseits nie mehr als 4Mbit Möglich gewesen wären und sie, damit der Tcom Techniker vorbeischaut, eine Störungsmeldung mit Drosselung herausgegeben haben. Dies könnte man aber leider nicht Rückgängig machen, da wir aufgrund der 100Mbit welche 1 Jahr Tcom exklusiv sind schon gekündigt haben. Nochmal angerufen, dann wurde mir erzählt, dass sie 3 Monate warten müssten um es wieder umzustellen, von mangelnder Bandbreite am DSLAM war hier keine Rede. Anschließend habe ich nochmal mein Spektrum auf Twitter gepostet, worauf mich jemand anrief und wieder behauptete, dass nicht mehr Bandbreite am DSLAM verfügbar sei. Laut diversen Threads im Computerbase Forum scheint dieses Verhalten leider gängige Praxis bei 1und1 zu sein, also wollte ich mich mal an euch wenden, damit wir nicht bis Oktober (da läuft der Vertrag aus) mit 2Mbit vor uns hin vegitieren müssen, immerhin sind wir ein 4 Personen Haushalt mit 2 PC's an denen Regelmäßig Spieleupdates geladen werden oder auch Online gespielt wird, was bei 2Mbit natürlich unmöglich ist sobald mehr als 4 Geräte Online sind.
> 
> ...



Guten Tag

Leider Lese ich hier immer wieder Gefährliches Halbwissen was verbreitet wird -_-.!

Der punkt ist ganz einfach Theoretisch sind auf dieser Leitung  9000 Kbits möglich , aber die Dämpfung macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung , deswegen wurdest du auf auf die 2000 Fixiert . Soweit einmal die Fakten !
Sonder Kündigung Rechte hast du da nicht ... so hart wie es klingt , der Vertrag wird Erfüllt .



			
				Benz schrieb:
			
		

> du müsstest ja einen Vertrag mit 1&1 haben für den du ja Zahlst, darin steht zum Beispiel "bis zu 6000er dsl" du wirst aber auf eine 2mbit Leitung begrenzt was ein "bis zu...." nicht möglich macht und ein Vertragsbruch seitens 1&1 ist.


Das stimmt so nicht , bis zu 6000 Kbits schließt die 2000 Kbits mit ein 




			
				mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht überhaupt kein Grund den auf 2M zu lassen . Genug Luft nach oben da. Wenn es mit Stabilität Sicherheit begründet ist sollen die 6M Profil einstellen , dann ist Immernoch genug Luft da


 Bei der Dämpfung kann er froh sein über 2000 Kbits


----------



## magicbrownie (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Also wenn man für 6000 Zahlt und davon nur 2000 ankommen, dann kann man Kündigen/weniger Zahlen weil man nicht die Leistung erhält für die man bezahlt. 
Mal an nem anderen Beispiel:
Angenommen du hast nen Vertrag mit ner Tankstelle und du darfst für einen festen Preis im Monat dein Auto  bis zu 4mal volltanken, was du auch musst weil du weit Pendelst oder so. Jedenfalls ist es dann regelmäßig so dass du nur 2 mal volltanken kannst weil denen das Benzin ausgeht. Dann sagst du ja auch nicht "Hmm dumm gelaufen, aber 2 mal ist ja in 4 mal enthalten".

 Es muss garantiert sein dass man die Bezahlte Leistung immer bekommt, wenn nicht muss der Preis angepasst werden oder eine anderweitige für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden werden.
Und wenn die halt nur 2000 Liefern können bei euch ist dass ärgerlich, aber solange nichts anderes im Vertrag steht kann man nichts daran ändern.


----------



## lowskill (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Guten Tag


Hallo Marcell D'Avis.


----------



## JoinRise (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



lowskill schrieb:


> Hallo Marcell D'Avis.



Ohnein  , damit habe ich nichts zu tun !


----------



## SaPass (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



Backfisch579 schrieb:


> Laut diversen Threads im Computerbase Forum scheint dieses Verhalten leider gängige Praxis bei 1und1 zu sein, also wollte ich mich mal an euch wenden, damit wir nicht bis Oktober (da läuft der Vertrag aus) mit 2Mbit vor uns hin vegitieren müssen, immerhin sind wir ein 4 Personen Haushalt mit 2 PC's an denen Regelmäßig Spieleupdates geladen werden oder auch Online gespielt wird, was bei 2Mbit natürlich unmöglich ist sobald mehr als 4 Geräte Online sind.


Das ist völlig korrekt. Genau das hat 1&1 mit mir auch gemacht. 

Meine Story dazu: Nach Leitungsproblemen wurde ich von 16 MBit auf 7 MBit gedrosselt, angeblich war die FritzBox das Problem. Die FritzBox wurde auf Garantie ausgetauscht, jedoch sagte man mir, dass ich die alte Geschwindigkeit erst in drei Monaten wieder haben kann, oder evtl. früher, wenn ich oft genug anrufe und nerve (kein Scherz!). Die Woche drauf wurde mir gesagt, dass ja mehr als 7 MBit an meinem Anschluss möglich war (wtf?!).
Daraufhin habe ich eine außerordentliche Kündigung als Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschrieben. Vorlagen dazu gibt es im Internet. Die Kündigung kannst du schreiben, wenn du weniger als 50% der Vertraglich festgelegten Leitung bekommst. Bei DSL16000 und nur 2 MBit ist das "problemlos" möglich.

Dann ist drei bis vier Tage nichts passiert. Eines Nachmittags gegen 14 Uhr kam dann die Mail, in der stand, dass sie die außerordentliche Kündigung nicht akzeptieren, da der angegebene Grund (Leitung zu langsam) nicht zutrifft. Stimmte auch. Im Log der FritzBox habe ich gesehen, dass am gleichen Tag vormittags kurz die Leitung getrennt wurde und danach wieder 16 MBit da waren.

tl;dr: Schreib eine außerordentliche Kündigung. Entweder du kommst aus dem Vertrag raus oder sie kümmern sich direkt um dein Problem.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Das stimmt so nicht , bis zu 6000 Kbits schließt die 2000 Kbits mit ein
> Bei der Dämpfung kann er froh sein über 2000 Kbits



Ich werde jetzt auch blos noch 10 Stunden die Woche arbeiten. Die sind ja dann in der 38,5 Std. Woche enthalten, also hab ich meinen Vertrag erfüllt Herr Davis.


----------



## Backfisch579 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Leider Lese ich hier immer wieder Gefährliches Halbwissen was verbreitet wird -_-.!
> 
> ...



Dann erklär mir mal bitte, wie dann dieses Spektrum zustande kommt und warum die Fritzbox 10Mbit prognostiziert, die Werte waren nämlich genau gleich als wir noch die 10Mbit hatten.


----------



## JoinRise (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt auch blos noch 10 Stunden die Woche arbeiten. Die sind ja dann in der 38,5 Std. Woche enthalten, also hab ich meinen Vertrag erfüllt Herr Davis.



Wenn das dein Vertrag zulässt  , aber das must du dann mit deinen Arbeitgeber ausmachen


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Vertrag zulässt  ,



Laut ihrer aussage herr Daviz muss das ja so sein.


----------



## JoinRise (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



Backfisch579 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte, wie dann dieses Spektrum zustande kommt und warum die Fritzbox 10Mbit prognostiziert, die Werte waren nämlich genau gleich als wir noch die 10Mbit hatten.



Schau dir mal bitte die Dämpfung an , 41 ist Verdammt hoch  da wird auf dieser Leitung so nie mehr Stabil ankommen


----------



## JoinRise (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

.....


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Schau dir mal bitte die Dämpfung an , 41 ist Verdammt hoch  da wird auf dieser Leitung so nie mehr Stabil ankommen



Du hast von gefährlichem Halbwissen in einem post gesprochen und erklärst das es in Ordnung ist bei 41 DB Dämpfung auf 2M gedrosselt wird wenn die Aushandlung dslam und Fritze fast 10M über die Leitung bringen , dein Ernst ? Um sicher zu fahren könnten die Immernoch ein 6M Profil einstellen welches je nach Einstellung sich mit 6,6 oder 7,3 M synchronisieren würde, was zur Folge hat das ich noch genug Luft hätte zur theoretischen maximalen Bandbreite von 10M . Sprech bitte nicht von Halbwissen wenn du selber anscheinend auch viel davon besitzt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoinRise (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Du hast von gefährlichem Halbwissen in einem post gesprochen und erklärst das es in Ordnung ist bei 41 DB Dämpfung auf 2M gedrosselt wird wenn die Aushandlung dslam und Fritze fast 10M über die Leitung bringen , dein Ernst ? Um sicher zu fahren könnten die Immernoch ein 6M Profil einstellen welches je nach Einstellung sich mit 6,6 oder 7,3 M synchronisieren würde, was zur Folge hat das ich noch genug Luft hätte zur theoretischen maximalen Bandbreite von 10M . Sprech bitte nicht von Halbwissen wenn du selber anscheinend auch viel davon besitzt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja ich hab davon gesprochen  , zurück zum Thema klar ist es Theoretisch möglich ihn auf ein höheres Profil zu stellen , aber auch dazu gibt es eben vorgaben .
Ob die Leitung  mit dem 6 mb Profil Stabil läuft , sprich ohne Abbrüche wage ich mal zu bezweifeln durch die hohe Dämpfung  , die Leitungslänge dürfte in diesen Fall bei 4 km + - liegen was verdammt lang ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Nein, von der Erfahrung her liegt er bei der Dämpfung von 41 dB bei ca 3 km +- paar Meter ! Deine angepeilten 4+ km liegt die Dämpfung meistens schon bei um die 50 dB ! Wobei es auch auf den Querschnitt ankommt. Von der Dämpfung her und seiner Max BB sollten die 6M laufen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoinRise (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Ob es nun 3 km oder 3,8 ist nun Haarspalterei , die Dämpfung ist hoch und das 6 Mb Profil wird nicht stabil laufen deswegen die Fixierung.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. Juni 2016)

*Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Und ich sag nö ! Warum ? Weil beruflich damit zutun gehabt habe in der entstörung und über die Jahre 1000e von Anschlüssen entstört und bei einer maximalen Bandbreite von 10M ist es keine Rechtfertigung auf 2M zu gehen . Völliger Blödsinn was du schreibst und hilft dem TE garnicht! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoinRise (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Blödsinn ?  Den Blödsinn verzapfst du grad , selbst wenn du 10000000 Anschlüsse geschaltet hast , triefst du hier aussagen die nicht stimmen , er wird nicht Stabil auf der Leitung laufen mit einen 6 MB Profil ,  ob die Leitung nun 10.000 kann oder nicht die werte für ein Hohes Profil sind zu schlecht !


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

[emoji23] nö, ich habe nichts geschaltet sondern entstört und war über Jahre hinweg mit genau solch einer Problematik beschäftigt. Also erzähl du mir hier nicht was geht und nicht geht ! Mit welcher Kenntnis triffst du solch eine Aussage ? Mal irgendwo gelesen ? Jetzt kommt warscheinlich das du das und das machst und da und da arbeitest [emoji3]
DU erzählst Mist , fertig ! Es Blödsinn bei einer Dämpfung von 41 dB direkt auf 2M zu schalten . Und wenn 6M dir zu hoch sind geht man halt ein Profil mit 4M, aber deine Aussage da geht nur 2M wegen der Dämpfung von 41 dB ist Quatsch .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoinRise (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> [emoji23] nö, ich habe nichts geschaltet sondern entstört und war über Jahre hinweg mit genau solch einer Problematik beschäftigt. Also erzähl du mir hier nicht was geht und nicht geht ! Mit welcher Kenntnis triffst du solch eine Aussage ? Mal irgendwo gelesen ? Jetzt kommt warscheinlich das du das und das machst und da und da arbeitest [emoji3]
> DU erzählst Mist , fertig ! Es Blödsinn bei einer Dämpfung von 41 dB direkt auf 2M zu schalten . Und wenn 6M dir zu hoch sind geht man halt ein Profil mit 4M, aber deine Aussage da geht nur 2M wegen der Dämpfung von 41 dB ist Quatsch .
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Du erzählst auch viel wenn der tag lang ist  , ich habe gesagt es gibt dort vorgaben , es hat seinen Grund das er auf 2 Mb  gedrosselt  worden ist , ob es dir nun passt oder nicht  ,  aber was soll es solche neunmal schlauen kenn ich ja 
Da du ja soviel damit zu tun  hast solltest du das wissen aber ich merke schon sinnlos mit dir zu Diskutieren !


----------



## T-Drive (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Da ich nunmal garnichts weiß, glaube ich mrfloppy, das klingt für mich plausibel. Die Ausführungen von h. Davitz klingen exakt wie die üblichen Ausreden mancher Hotlines mancher I-net Provider


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Bei mir war es vor vielen Jahren sehr ähnlich gelagert. Lange Zeit lief die Leitung völlig problemlos. Plötzlich gab es öfter mal Aussetzer (Disconnect). Ich rief darauf hin bei 1&1 an, die dann meinten die Dämpfung wäre zu hoch, sie müssten mich runterschalten (von 16Mbit über 12 bis am Ende afaik 10 o. 8) - ich hab deswegen ca. 20x mit der "Störungsstelle" von 1&1 telefoniert. Ich hab dann einfach mal auf der Straße nen Telekom-Kabelmenschen angesprochen, der da gerade an einem Kasten in der Nachbarschaft am rumschrauben war. Nachdem ich ihm den Fall kurz schilderte, und ihm (wie auch dem 1&1 Support schon 5x) mitteilte das unser Telefon noch übers Dach kommt, meinte er sofort das irgendeine Dose auf dem Dach vergammelt wäre. Diesen "Hinweis" habe ich sofort an 1&1 weitergeleitet, worauf wenige Tage später ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom kam, auf unser Dach kletterte, und die tatsächlich total vergammelte Dose austauschte.

Aber danach wurde auch mir erzählt, dass die 16Mbit (die ja jahrelang auch anlagen) quasi nie möglich gewesen sein könnten, und selbst mit der neuen Dose die Werte viel zu schlecht seien. Es hat mich dann wieder ein gutes Dutzend Anrufe gekostet, bis man auf meinen ausdrücklichen Wunsch hin einfach die Geschwindigkeit wieder hochgesetzt hat. Und was soll ich sagen, obwohl es laut 1&1 theoretisch unmöglich sei, mit meinen Werten eine stabile Leitung mit 16 Mbit haben zu können, lief die Leitung danach wieder absolut problemlos (auch ohne außerplanmäßige Disconnects).

Randnotiz: Bevor die Leitung das erste mal gedrosselt wurde, hatte ich testweise mal ein Telekom-Modem-Router (Speedport 500 afaik) angeklemmt. Wo die Fritzbox aufgrund der hohen Dämpfung keine stabile Verbindung mehr aufbauen konnte, lief das Internet mit dem Speedport nicht nur absolut problemlos mit voller Geschwindigkeit, der Speedport synchronisierte sogar mit 1,2MBit mehr als die Leitung eigentlich haben sollte.

Daher meine Empfehlung: Wenn man eine FritzBox an einem DSL-Anschluß betreibt, und aufgrund der angeblich schlechten Leitungswerte in der Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird, einfach mal einen Speedport anklemmen. 1&1 hatte mir damals, als ich ihnen den Fall mit dem Telekom-Router schilderte, sogar extra ein Speedport Modem zugeschickt (was ich am Ende aber nicht brauchte). Das Problem ist (oder war zumindest damals), wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die hohe "Eigendämpfung" der FritzBoxen.


Weitermachen.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Von 16MBit - 12(Veto telefonisch) - 14,8 - 12 - 10 - 7.8 - dann abends rushhour 0,8 MBit bei mir. Eigendämpfung ? Diesem Verein gehören mal die Hosen gedämpft. Von mir sehen die nur noch den Auspuff


----------



## Backfisch579 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Kleines Update: Ich werde jetzt den Vertrag per Zwangskündigung versuchen zu kündigen, entweder ich werde wieder entdrosselt oder ich bin den Vertrag los.


----------



## Backfisch579 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Kleines Update: Ich werde jetzt den Vertrag per Zwangskündigung versuchen zu kündigen, entweder ich werde wieder entdrosselt oder ich bin den Vertrag los.


----------



## Decrypter (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Ob es nun 3 km oder 3,8 ist nun Haarspalterei , die Dämpfung ist hoch und das 6 Mb Profil wird nicht stabil laufen deswegen die Fixierung.



Ist schon lustig, wie hier eine Begrenzung auf 2 Mbit nur anhand  der Dämpfung als berechtigt  angesehen wird......
Dämpfung ist dabei aber nur ein Teil, was die erzielbare Bandbreite beeinflußt. Der andere, eigentliche viel gewichtigere ist, wie hoch die Störeinflüsse von anderen Doppeladern mit DSL-Beschaltung im Hauptkabel auf die betreffende Leitung ist.
Ist dieser hoch, weil z.B. im benachbarten Sternvierer oder gar im gleichen Sternvierer DSL Beschaltungen vorliegen, dann geht die Bandbreite und Störanfälligkeit durch die gegenseitige Beeinflussung der Leitungen gnadenlos den Bach runter. Genauso wie andersherum auch bei relativ hohen Dämpfungen, wo jedoch kaum oder gar keine Störeinflüsse vorhanden sind, noch recht hohe Bandbreiten möglich sind. In dem hier vorliegenden Fall ist es so, das ein 6 Mbit Profil mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch völlig stabil mit geringen Leitungsreserven laufen würde. Die 9 Mnit Leitungspapzität der Fritz Box sind aber eher ein rein theoretischer Wert. 

Ob eine Leitung in der Lage ist, eine Bandbreite stabil zu halten, kann man eigentlich immer am SNRM (Störspannungsabstand) sehen. Ist dieser schwankend, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, das es zu Syncverlusten kommt, wenn die Leitung am Kapazitätslimit synct. In aller Regel ist im Port ja ein Ziel SNRM von 5 dB vorhanden, der vorhanden sein muß, wenn der Sync stattfindet. Kurzfristiges geringes Absinken des SNRM kann dann meist das DSL Modem noch verkraften, so das die Leitung stabil bleibt. Fällt der SNRM stärker ab, kommt es dann jedoch meist zu Syncverlusten und die Leitung wird instabil. Kommt dann halt auf die Qualität des genutzen Modems an. Meine AVM 3370 hält z.B. die 80 Mbit Leitung über Tage stabil, obwohl der SNRM nur bei 1 dB liegt.

Ich denke eher, das hier was ganz anderes vorliegen könnte, warum die Leitung auf 2 Mbit begrenzt wurde. 1+1 nutzt ja zu großen Teilen als Technikpartner Telefonica. Telefonica jedoch ist dabei, ihre eigene Technik aus allen HVTs zurück zu bauen. Die Folge ist, das betroffene DSL Anschlüse, die bisher über Telefonica Technik geschaltet waren, auf andere Vorleister umgeschaltet werden müssen. Auch bei 1+1 DSL ist dieses in der letzten Zeit schon der Fall gewesen. Steht dann kein anderer Technikpartner zur Verfügung, so wird auf die Telekom Technik zurückgegriffen. Und das hat dann unweigerlich zur Folge, das die Telekom Dämpfungsgrenzen greifen. Da ist es dann völlig egal, ob die Leitung weit mehr Bandbreite liefern kann. Aber an dem Bandbreitenprofil ist nicht zu rütteln. Evtl. ist das auch hier der Fall. Da kannst du dich dann auf den Kopf stellen. Aber mehr als 2 Mbit wird es nicht geben. 

Was ich mir dann aber nicht gefallen lassen würde ist für ein DSL 16000 Tarif zu zahlen, aber nur feste 2 Mbit zu bekommen. Das Mindeste wäre ein Wechsel in den DSL 6000 Tarif unter Beibehaltung der Vertragslaufzeit bzw. eine entsprechende monatliche Gutschrift. Sowas aber bei 1+1 durchzusetzen, dürfte schwer werden. Stellt 1+1 sich absolut quer, so würde ich auch außerordentlich Kündigen, da 1+1 seinen vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nicht mehr nach kommt. Aber ganz wichtig ist hierbei,  vorher schriftlich und nachweisbar (also Einschreiben am besten mit Rückschein) eine angemessene Frist zu setzen (10 Werktage sind ausreichend), das 1+1 seinen vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nach kommt. Erst wenn diese Frist erfolglos verstreicht, dann außerordentlich mit Nachweis kündigen. So eine Kündigung ist auch erst einmal Rechtens, da eine Kündigung eine einseitige Willenserklärung ist. Ist der Vertragspartner damit nicht einverstanden, so muß dieser auf Vertragserfüllung klagen. Macht dieser das nicht, bzw es gibt kein Urteil zu Gunsten des Klägers (hier dann 1+1), gilt der Vertrag solange als gekündigt.


----------



## Backfisch579 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Wenn ich zwangskündige, was ist dann mit meiner Festnetzrufnummer?


----------



## Neppi88 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Hallo Backfisch579, wegen der Festnetznummer musst du genau bei 1&1 nachfragen und definitiv eine Bestätigung geben lassen wenn sie dir die Nummer überlassen.

Zum Internet problem selbst kann ich auch nur sagen weg von 1&1. Bei dem es läuft ist es ok aber wer da genau diese Probleme hat wird die bei 1&1 nie mehr loswerden seit Vodafone da mit drin hängt. Damit hat das ganze Spiel angefangen.

Bei meinen Eltern genau die selbe geschichte. Viele Jahre vorher alles top mit einer 16k Leitung, dann der knackpunkt und probleme gingen los. Dann kamen nur noch ausreden( beste davon es läge an den alten Leitungen... korrosion und so en Blödsin (Isolierte Leitung die Korrodiert  )) verdröstungen und es sei ja NUR und Ausschließlich der Kunde schuld. Es wird sich auf biegen und brechen nix ändern. Geld wurde im vollen Umfang weiter gerne genommen. 
Ich kenne das aber so das die eine 50% grenze haben zur vereinbarten Geschwindigkeit. Alles darunter ist Vertragsbruch.
Bei zu geringer Internetleistung besteht Recht auf Nachbesserung    Wird es beschrieben und passt auch zu meiner Aussage.
Nach vielen Jahren wurde meine Eltern den Vertrag entlich los.

NepNep


----------



## Backfisch579 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Heute ist der große Tag der umstellung, und was soll ich sagen, 1und1 hat uns heute ausversehen auf 6mbit hochgeschaltet... Soviel dazu. Einfach nur ein Saftladen dieser Verein, nie wieder 1und1. Im Anhang hab ich nochmal die Daten aus der Fritzbox hinzugefügt, in meinen Augen ist es schon auffällig dass sich die Dämpfung nicht verändert hat, mit der hier einige Argumentiert hatten. Was solls, ich bin froh überhaupt wieder eine Website aufrufen zu können während ich was herunterlade


----------



## T-Drive (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Probleme nach Störungsmeldung bei 1und1, Entdrosselung wird verweigert*

Wird wohl Leitungskapazität auf der letzten Meile zu dir frei geworden sein. 

 Hoffen dass es so bleibt


----------

